#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-01
<roasted> Is there any way to speed up Gnome Shell? I am not overly happy with it on an AMD E450 APU. It runs so dang sweet on a heavily neutered mobile i5 though. :/
 * snwh is back (gone 00:22:35)
<darkxst> roasted, not really, which driver are you using?
<roasted> darkxst: the open source one I suppose. I didn't install fglrx.
<roasted> (and would prefer not to for countless reasons)
<darkxst> roasted, atleast test with it
<roasted> It seems to run worse as time goes on, though.
<roasted> fresh boot, all is well. After time my proc is just maxed.
<darkxst> roasted, oh really? that is strange
<roasted> I'm sitting at a load of 0.44 now. Last night I was at 3.5 just on IRC.
<darkxst> gnome-shell should never use more than a few percent cpu
<darkxst> roasted, run it under strace, and see if you can find what is causing the load
<roasted> I don't think it was gnome-shell in particular. I just remember seeing my proc just sitting high.
<roasted> I just fired the unit up though. I'll keep an eye on it as time goes on.
<roasted> I did shut off animations in dconf though for some extra insurance.
<darkxst> roasted, well in that case just check system-monitor and see what process is flooding the cpu
<roasted> Maybe I should reenable them and see how things go...
<darkxst> that shouldnt make any difference
<roasted> yeah, I tend to keep htop running in another workspace cause I'm ADD and need to see what's going on. :P
<roasted> I'll monitor it closely.
<darkxst> have seen a few reports of slow performance after time, but havent seen it myself
<roasted> the animations are a little jittery on this unit when enabled
<roasted> htop is still showing a good stance though
<roasted> gosh I freakin love gnome shell. I want to run it on everything.
<roasted> but most of the gear I own is super old
<roasted> cause, I'm poor, and I work in IT, so I reuse hand-me-downs that are littering my basement - ha.
<darkxst> intel support is pretty good even for the older chipsets
<darkxst> radeon can be hit and miss unfortunately
<roasted> I love intel. super happy with that company.
<roasted> This laptop just happens to be an AMD APU, which I avoid at all costs, but it's a nice form factor, 11.6", decent battery, etc... so it's a good unit to use.
<darkxst> my laptop battery life is next to useless with the AMD enabled.
<roasted> I'm looking at 6.5 hours on 95% charge right now
<roasted> 60% brightness
<roasted> I think the biggest thing that bothers me with this Lenovo is the fact that samba transfers are garbage.
<roasted> I get like 10, 15 MB into a transfer and it dies EVERY time.
<roasted> Yet Ubuntu GNOME on my Toshiba works with gigabytes upon gigabytes.
<darkxst> my thinkpad works fine with samba
<roasted> :(
<roasted>  3459 ?        00:00:15 nautilus <defunct>
<roasted> I'm transferring a full 2GB file now and it seems to be okay. I wonder if it's the series of multiple smaller files that gets it.
<roasted> yep, 1.4 MB in and it locked up already
<darkxst> roasted, try with nfs or some other protocol
<darkxst> maybe a kernel bug
<roasted> could be
<roasted> 3.8.0-25 is the latest, no?
<darkxst> probably I am on saucy now, which is 3.10
<roasted> maybe I should grab the upstream 3.9 and see how that works.
<darkxst> roasted, test with the lasted mainline packages
<roasted> I've been resistant towards doing that in the past because getting Braodcom STA driver working in newer drivers not-already-pushed by Ubuntu was a no-go.
<roasted> But this laptop, fortunately, uses B43 open source driver.
<roasted> My other Lenovo uses STA, and it's locked down so much IC annot change the wireless card.
<roasted> It locks on boot @ BIOS level for having "unsigned hardware"
<roasted> (way to fail, Lenovo)
<roasted> customers can't even upgrade their wireless card. pfft.
<darkxst> what with the stock cards?
<roasted> yeah
<roasted> I couldn't swap the Broadcom 43228 out of it.
<roasted> 43228 requires STA.
<roasted> Which is a major :(
<roasted> So when I installed newer kernels, STA just didn't work. It said it was enabled, but no wifi. I reinstalled it, says enabled, no wifi.
<roasted> But this chip is 43224, which works with the open source B43 driver.
<darkxst> the 3G wireless cards are locked down with a whitelist as well...
<roasted> through Lenovo?
<darkxst> yeh
<roasted> Yeah... unfortunately I can't see myself recommending Lenovo to anyone after all of this nonsense.
<darkxst> you don't have to buy a lenevo card, but only certain models with work
<roasted> It's outrageous to not be able to swap a wireless card like that.
<roasted> With my particular model, Lenovo told me I could buy the same card, but that was it. This exact model is the only thing it'll work with.
<roasted> Some users a few years ago were raged because they couldn't put a wifi N card in their laptop. Lenovo just said, well, too bad.
<roasted> In the future, if I ever buy a personal laptop again, I plan to just cut the crap out of the equation and get a System76 that I know will work with no fuss.
<darkxst> mine has intel wireless ;)
<roasted> gotta love that.
<roasted> Yeah I'd be okay with it if I knew 100% what hardware was in it when I bought it.
<roasted> Nvidia or Intel GPU, Intel proc, Intel/Atheros wireless, sign me up.
<roasted> Anything else I'd happily nix out of the running.
<roasted> I'm putting in Kernel 3.9.4 right now... once done I'll see if Samba works worth a hoot.
<darkxst> well you can get the exact configuration from the p/n
<roasted> yeah
<roasted> yeah maybe I should b emore open minded about that and just make sure I know what I'm getting.
<roasted> I've had other issues with Lenovo at work with dealing with them on a grand scale, so, part of my h8n comes from that too.
<roasted> Somehow I still have no wireless even with the open source B43 driver in 3.9.8. Nice.
<bjsnider> roasted, why did you get stuck with an amd system?
<roasted> bjsnider: because it was free.
<bjsnider> that might be enough enticement
<bjsnider> no, that wouldn't do it
<roasted> bjsnider: I don't need much for a laptop. Something small with decent battery life. I do all of my work on my desktop, however I'm renovating the basement (where my office is) so my desktop is :(
<roasted> bjsnider: so I'm spending more time on the laptop these days until that's done
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-02
<Raavi> Hey any one help me to
<Raavi> install gnome in ubuntu 13.04
<matanya> Raavi: please be more specific
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-03
<windows-user> heşşp
<windows-user> hello
<windows-user> I want to install ubuntu gnome what is minimum system requirements
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> Are there any thoughts on the radar in regard to an LTS variant of Ubuntu GNOME down the road?
<darkxst> roasted, we probably wont have an official LTS release
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-04
<darkxst> robert_ancell, does Mir work in vmware?
<mgedmin> is ubuntu-gnome's bootup really slower or does it just feel that way?
<mgedmin> (might be simply readahead data optimized for lightdm instead of gdm)
<darkxst> mgedmin, shouldnt be slower]
<darkxst> the readahead optimisations are not DE specific
<roasted> darkxst: ever? That's upsetting. :(
<matanya> darkxst: do you know where is https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=696497#c5 standing?
<ubot5`> Gnome bug 696497 in libgnome-desktop "Mix of ':' (U+003A COLON) and '∶' (U+2236 RATIO) in time format" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<roasted> When I hit the space bar with a video file highlighted in nautilus, it plays it in a weird preview window. Is this using Totem, or something else?
<roasted> Reason I ask is, I assumed i was Totem... but I just ran into a bug playing Totem videos (and VLC... GVFS issue) over Samba/GVFS, but if I hit space over them, it still works. I'm now wondering if it uses a different plugin.
<roasted> Is there a hot key to open the activities menu with "show applications" already selected? Sort of like Unity's super + A to bring up the applications lens?
<jbicha> roasted: Super+A works but it only focuses the Favorites side of Show Applications
<mgedmin> it might be just that gdm sits there with that nice blue drape background for a long time with no visible mouse cursor
<mgedmin> which makes me feel I don't have any control
<mgedmin> but yeah, with lightdm I used to get the login screen almost immediately after boot (~4 seconds), and then desktop login took ages (~10 seconds maybe)
<mgedmin> with gdm it's the other way around
<mgedmin> (I used gnome-shell with both)
<matanya> darkxst: can you please verify a bug for me?
<darkxst> roasted, obviously there will be LTS support through ubuntu
<roasted> darkxst: is that to say if I download Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 when the time comes, I'll essentially have "LTS" support?
<darkxst> roasted, yes but you won't see any ubuntu GNOME 14.04.x LTS  updates
<darkxst> and its kinda hard to provide long-term support for gnome-shell when upstream don't
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-05
<bjsnider> anybody who has the opportunity to participate in an experiment lemme know. you will need a matroska video with subtitles.
<roasted> darkxst: I hear ya. But as long as Ubuntu backend updates will be there, that's still a substantial +1
<mslinn> Just installed saucy salamander. Black screen
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-06
<carlos> kil
<carlos> hola hi?
<Guest72554> ok
<Guest72554> you are so bad in that
<jbicha> darkxst: now that the new X is in -proposed I installed it and rebuilt mutter against it; it seems that the pressure-sensitive message try reveal is not sensitive enough for my trackpad
<jbicha> *tray
<gnusouth> could use some help if anyone is available
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> is there a way to make it so backspace in nautilus takes you one layer up?
<jbicha> roasted: you don't like Alt + ↑ ?
<roasted> jbicha: eh, it works, but it doesn't feel natural.
<roasted> backspace just makes sense.
<jbicha> it's logical if you're used to Alt + ←  for back, which also works in Linux web browsers
<roasted> I wasn't aware it worked in browsers.
<roasted> Thanks for that tip, but it still doesn't feel natural either way. :P
<jbicha> anyway, see http://askubuntu.com/q/287301/1579
<roasted> ahhhhhhhhhhh that's so nice
<roasted> thanks jbicha
<jbicha> snwh: hey
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-07
<snwh> jbicha, hi
<jbicha> snwh: I saw you had 2 pending mp's on bug 1082097 were you planning to fix those or did you need help?
<ubot5> bug 1082097 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Needs icon for high contrast theme" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1082097
<snwh> jbicha, yeah, I was trying to fix/do them before I went away but  i got a bit out of my depth
<jbicha> ok I can try to fix them up for you
<snwh> jbicha, thanks
<roasted> Any of you guys seeing this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center/+bug/1179462
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1163886 in software-center (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1179462 software-center crashed with signal 5 with the GNOME3 PPA on 13.04" [High,Confirmed]
<roasted> Myself and the bug reporter seem to have one thing in common - Ubuntu and Gnome3 PPA.
<jbicha> yes that's our mostly popular bug
<jbicha> *most popular bug
<mustafa__> hi i have installed drupal on my server and i can see the first page but i cant see the other pages or any link it said (The requested URL /node/10 was not found on this server.) please help??
<roasted> jbicha: ah okay. I'll sit tight then. :)
<roasted> jbicha: if there's anything I can do to aide in testing please let me know.
<jbicha> I've been wondering whether the USC crash is because of the new webkit
<roasted> jbicha: I can't code my way out of a cardboard box, but if I *can* help, I'd like to. Just throwing it out there.
<darkxst> jbicha, there is a constant in layout.js that adjusts the barrier pressure threshold
<darkxst> jI suspect the USC crash is either new webkit or gtk, but I havent had much luck trying to track it down.
<brutalchrist> hi
<brutalchrist> someone to help me?
<darkxst> brutalchrist, what is your problem?
<brutalchrist> I need upgrade my UbuntuGnome
<brutalchrist> i have 12.10
<brutalchrist> but, when i run dist-upgrade
<brutalchrist> or do-release-upgrade
<brutalchrist> say
<brutalchrist> no find new versions
<brutalchrist> i change quantal to raring in sorce.list?
<darkxst> brutalchrist, did you try update-manager
<brutalchrist> yep
<darkxst> otherwise yes you can change quantal to raring and then run dist-upgrade
<brutalchrist> ok
<brutalchrist> i try
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-06-30
<Noskcaj> ahoneybun, Did you package aisleriot for ubuntu or just for the ppa?
<Noskcaj> I though you and tim were talking about it a few weeks ago
<ahoneybun> Noskcaj, tbh I never got to it as I did not want to really bother tim with question after question
<Noskcaj> Feel free to ask me if you need help with packaging
<Noskcaj> www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ is also a good place for answers
<ahoneybun> it is just I was asking questions that tim helped me with already
<ahoneybun> darkxst, how do I renew my membership to the packaging team?
<ahoneybun> Noskcaj, it seems a lot of people use different ways of packaging
<Noskcaj> Yeah. many different build systems and VCSes can make things confusing
<ahoneybun> Noskcaj, would you take me though your process of packaging >
<ahoneybun> seems I have no mouse icon on the screen now
<Noskcaj> I assume you mean merges, both from debian and upstream
<Noskcaj> And having a mouse is usually good ;)
<ahoneybun> um maybe
<ahoneybun> ok so my mousepad does not work now
<Noskcaj> To "package" things, you have a debian/ folder which contains copyright info, what depends the package has, what patches it needs, and instruction for a machine to build the package
<ahoneybun> yea
<Noskcaj> The instructions we use nowdays are either debhelper (lots of text, advised against), cdbs (few commands, but i find it confusing, and what gnome often uses), and dh (short debhelper, often only a three line file)
<Noskcaj> And patches can be either quilt (good), dpatch (bad), or manually done (bad and rare-ish)
<ahoneybun> ok back
<Noskcaj> ahoneybun, And patches can be either quilt (good), dpatch (bad), or manually done (bad and rare-ish)
<Noskcaj> We'll work on merging the new upstream release of clutter-gst-2.0 , so i've got something i can walk you through
<Noskcaj> I found it at http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org , where all gnome packages in debian are, and saw our version was not the current one
<Noskcaj> First, run bzr branch lp:ubuntu/clutter-gst-2.0 to get the source as it is in ubuntu
<Noskcaj> k den
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Do you get australian cities in the wrong place in ubiquity?
<Noskcaj> Sydney's marker points to canberra for me
<darkxst> Noskcaj, thats an old old bug
<darkxst> Noskcaj, there was https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=702194, which would help a lot rather than various apps using various forks of the timezone map!
<ubot5> Gnome bug 702194 in Date and Time "make timezonemap a system library" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<Noskcaj> darkxst, i'm pretty sure i'd seen an ubuntu bug for it too. thanks for the link
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yes there is an ubuntu bug too somewhere, but that is the root cause, the same code has been cut+paste into numerous locations with different changes in each location
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> ubiquity forked the code from gnome-control-center
<darkxst> then indicator-datetime forked the code from ubiquity
<darkxst> its just a complete mess
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Do you know if we're swapping to systemd this cycle? kde seem to need if for upower 0.99
<darkxst> Noskcaj, unlikely Ubuntu will, we might if it works well
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> Phillip's comments don't seem to make sense though
<darkxst> device management is pretty independent of systemd
 * darkxst wonders if there is some unported code floating around in kde
<Noskcaj> darkxst, do we want metacity 3.12?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, we don't use that, but edubuntu guys might so check with mitya57 or alberts
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> it seems to be seeded in all flavours
<darkxst> Noskcaj, its kinda  a fail-over backup
<darkxst> for when compositing doesnt work
<Noskcaj> ok
<darkxst> gnome-flashback however uses it as the default WM
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-01
<syntroPi> Why is synaptic always freezing after some uptime while fighting over the cpu ressources with dbus and gnomeshell? any known bugs?
<syntroPi> it takes orders of magnitude more time to load up and unfreeze
<syntroPi> any known bugs in dbus which may be related to this?
<darkxst> syntroPi, Bug 1328586
<ubot5> bug 1328586 in at-spi2-core (Ubuntu) "Synaptic is reading state information for a minute or so" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328586
<darkxst> syntroPi, although that should be fixed in utopic and gnome3-staging
<syntroPi> darkxst, thanks thats exactly the issue i have here on x64trusty with gnome 3 staging ppa
<syntroPi> gnome-shell, dbus-daemon and synaptic are fighting over cpu ressources while it loads
<darkxst> syntroPi, it should have been fixed with gnome-shell - 3.12.2-0ubuntu0~trusty2 , unless you use the magnifier
<syntroPi> whut? the magnifier? i use https://github.com/tobiasquinn/gnome-shell-mousewheel-zoom on gnome-shell 3.12.2-0ubuntu0~trusty2
<syntroPi> sometimes it loads with normal speed right after booting (2s or such) but once it got in that weird state only reboot resolves it. whole gnome-shell is sluggish while it does its crazy loading freeze
<darkxst> that would be using the magnifier
<syntroPi> yup how come?
<darkxst> syntroPi, to zoom!
<syntroPi> yes ofc just wondering how the gnome-shell zoom is related to that issue
<darkxst> https://wiki.gnome.org/ThreePointNine/Features/FocusCaretTracking
<darkxst> zoom uses a11y features
<syntroPi> thanks i will disable the zoom and read into those bugs to understand more of this
<darkxst> syntroPi, you can run synaptic with "NO_AT_BRIDGE=1" as a work-around
<syntroPi> WOW thank you that works
<melodie> hi
<melodie> does update-notifier work for you in 14.04?
<darkxst> hey melodie!
<darkxst> I'm on utopic now, but recall update-notifier crashing a lot in 14.04
<melodie> hi darkxst! ok, but I meet with this issue in a fresh install of Bento Precise on a eeepc 1101HA and a guy on #ubuntu-fr looked for himself and noticed 130 packages to be updated in his GUbuntu 14.04, this is why I am coming here to ask. Would you know how I can debug? what command lines and or log files I should look at?
<darkxst> melodie, backtrace?
<melodie> of course the guy using Ubuntu Gnome Trusty has update-notifier that should have notified and which didn't
<melodie> how do I use backtrace?
<darkxst> if it crashed, there should be a crash file in /var/crash
<melodie> I have no idea about that : just "backtrace update-notifier" ?
<melodie> ok I look /var/crash
<darkxst> ubuntu-bug <that crash file>
<melodie> ok
<darkxst> melodie, and I don't think its anything specific to ubuntu GNOME
<melodie> the /var/crash directory is empty
<melodie> is "backtrace" a tool?
<darkxst> melodie, no, a backtrace is trace of the crash
<darkxst> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<melodie> thank you
<darkxst> if there is nothing in /var/crash it probably didnt crash and just isnt working
<melodie> darkxst in case of crash break the window! XD (I have done a desktop file containing a command line for direct update and upgrade)
<melodie> but for now I removed it all and reinstalled it all. I had apt configured without the recommend depends and I have re-configured with the recommend depends, before reinstalling. I'll see how it behaves now
<melodie> hummm
<melodie> still no notification after reboot, so far
<darkxst> melodie, file a bug, although I think the notifaction goes off at a set time
<darkxst> each day
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, are you sure there is no abi break in gjs?
<darkxst> ricotz, its like 2 patches, and no abi break
<darkxst> or 3:
<darkxst> 6 days	cairo: enable multithreading for cairo-xlib	Giovanni Campagna	3	-2/+16
<darkxst> 2014-06-15	mainloop: restore priority arguments to *_add() calls	Giovanni Campagna	1	-9/+15
<darkxst> 2014-05-02	Fix building Regress-1.0.gir with cairo disabled
<ricotz> i am pretty sure there are like https://git.gnome.org/browse/gjs/commit/?id=675ce6243cc5ac1925cf937dcd49f26f36ef9da2
<ricotz> i am speaking of the 1.41.3 upload
<ricotz> ah the 1.40.1 tag is missing
<darkxst> ricotz, yes, most of that is in 1.40.1
<ricotz> any way i wouldn't count on it to remain stable
<ricotz> like mutter does
<darkxst> ricotz, right, I will probably break it with js31!
<ricotz> i would have bumped it as precaution
<ricotz> yeah the js31 rebuild is another things and get caught already due shlib-deps generation
<darkxst> ricotz, I will bump it when required, 1.41.3 could well have been 1.40.2
 * ricotz just noticed the update while it creates conflicts here ;)
<ricotz> ok
<darkxst> conflicts?
<ricotz> i mean i bumped the library in my ppa, so apt isn't so happy about it ;)
<darkxst> oh I see
<darkxst> I would suggest holding off on that until js31, but guess that is too late!
<darkxst> ricotz, gjs is pretty stable, most api changes come as a result of spidermonkey upgraddes
<ricotz> darkxst, don't worry i will just a push new version
<ricotz> darkxst, hmm, i would call it stable while seeing the mentioned api cleanup commit
<melodie> <darkxst> melodie, file a bug, although I think the notifaction goes off at a set time  || do you know someone who could say more about that?
<melodie> I think it used to be displayed each time we would boot, when configured to be launched each day
<melodie> going now
<darkxst> ricotz, we have been running current gjs with old GNOME for a few cycles, and really the biggest issue was E4x removal
<darkxst> (and of course I removed that as part of js24
<darkxst> melodie, not to sure, I think it fires at a set time each day, I am constantly upgrading my system so often miss notifications
<ricotz> darkxst, ok, there are other consumers as well, but there is actually just gnome-shell really using it
<ricotz> (libpeas support isnt built on ubuntu)
<darkxst> ricotz, shell and gnome apps
<ricotz> it is the same with mutter, they are removing api which wasnt used in gnome-shell, and therefore not breaking things in this regard
<darkxst> polkit has a gjs backend also, but not built on ubuntu
<ricotz> but it is still an abi break
<darkxst> mutter is pretty much volatile!
<ricotz> same developers with no commitment to abi/api stability ;)
<ricotz> .. for those library
<ricotz> ies
<melodie> darkxst then I'll have to find out more about update-notifier
<darkxst> mutter is a moving target, gjs not so much
<darkxst> melodie, just dig in, its just a python scripts I think
<darkxst> melodie, or chat with the -desktop team, they would know more
<ricotz> if it is python using python-gi, and you are using the gnome3-staging ppa, annotation changes in gtk+3.0 could result in problems, i guess
<darkxst> ricotz, melodie doesnt even use GNOME
<darkxst> she is making an openbox remix
<ricotz> alright, i assumed an ubuntuGNOME problems here ;P
<darkxst> ricotz, its spillover from phillw's world!
<darkxst> ricotz, not too sure how she ended up in this channel, maybe I am being stalked!
<ricotz> darkxst, heh, i see, and you waited until she left
<ricotz> ubot5 knows everything
<ubot5> ricotz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darkxst> ricotz, ubot5 doesnt seem to know much!
<ceed^> After todays upgrades in staging PPA I can't open gnome-control-center or any settings. I get error while loading shared libraries: libgtop-2.0.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ricotz> ceed^, sorry, please downgrade the libgtop packages
<ceed^> ricotz, I'm not sure I know how to only downgrade a couple of packages.
<ceed^> looking it up now... :)
<ceed^> Can do it with Synaptic it seems..
<ricotz> sudo apt-get install libgtop2-7=2.28.5-2 libgtop2-common=2.28.5-2 libgtop2-dev=2.28.5-2 gir1.2-gtop-2.0=2.28.5-2
<ricotz> ceed^, this should do the trick
<ceed^> thanks!
<ceed^> ricotz, settings are back, thanks. Do I have to be careful with updates now so I do not get the broken packages back?
<ricotz> ceed^, no, the packages should stick and won't get updated again until the next proper update
<ceed^> Thank you so much! :)
<john8681> hi
<john8681> i would like to install ubuntu onto a windows 8 computer that in virus ridden. Please let me know if I can just go ahead and install ubunto or do I need to reformat windows 8
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Should we be packaging gnome-sound-recorder? It was new in 3.12
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yes
<Noskcaj> i'll get that done some time today then
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-02
<arpu> nautilus https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333606 why is this bug private ? seen on https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2014.04&period=day
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1333606 not found
<Noskcaj> arpu, Because it might contain private info
<Noskcaj> I think bug 1106283 is the same issue
<ubot5> bug 1106283 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "[13.04, 13.10, 14.04] Nautilus crashed with SIGABRT in g_assertion_message() when trying to open file/folder's property dialog as root." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1106283
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I think i've finished sound-recorder (testing it in my VM now). Should i put it in the staging ppa or ubuntu? (debian hasn't replied to me on where it should go ye)
<Noskcaj> It crashes at startup with: /usr/bin/gnome-sound-recorder: line 2: syntax error near unexpected token `"/usr/share/gnome-sound-recorder"'
<darkxst> Noskcaj, hmm, you did install the files there?
<Noskcaj> YEP
<Noskcaj> CAPS
<darkxst> is that the full error message?
<Noskcaj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7734903/
<darkxst> Noskcaj, push a branch to lp
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> lp:~noskcaj/+junk/gnome-sound-recorder
<Noskcaj> It's probably got something worng with it, but this should be enough for the staging ppa
<darkxst> Noskcaj, it would be better if it ran first ;)
<Noskcaj> of course
<Noskcaj> I'm just meaning the rest of the packaging ;)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you probably are missing some gir1.2 depends
<Noskcaj> sounds likely.
<darkxst> Vcs links to gnome-calculator
<Noskcaj> vcs is fixed
<Noskcaj> Any way i could tell what gir things i need?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, grep the js code for "imports.gi"
<Noskcaj> gstreamer looks like the main one i need.
<Noskcaj> for cdbs, what will in need to do Gir:Depends in the control file?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, not sure exactly I usually use dh for the JS apps
<darkxst> Noskcaj, "checking for gjs... no"
<darkxst> you need a build-dep on gjs
<Noskcaj> darkxst, so libgjs-dev doesn't work. :(
<Noskcaj> fixed. As usual, i feel stupid now
<darkxst> Noskcaj, its needs the binary as well, so it knows what path to put into /usr/bin/gnome-sound-recorder
<Noskcaj> ok, thanks
<Noskcaj> it's in the bzr if you want to put it onto staging
<Noskcaj> depends are probably still wrong though
<darkxst> Noskcaj, perhaps get ricotz to have a look at
<darkxst> ricotz, lp:~noskcaj/+junk/gnome-sound-recorder
<ricotz> i can take a look
<Noskcaj> thanks ricotz
<Noskcaj> 99% chance the depends are wrong
<ricotz> Noskcaj, yeah pretty much
<ricotz> Noskcaj, http://paste.debian.net/plain/107714
<ricotz> actually using dh9 syntax in rules wouldn't hurt though
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Hi LinDol
<LinDol> ;)
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going?
<LinDol> Today is rainy in korea
<LinDol> i m soso
<LinDol> ;) have a nice day
<mhall119> hi everyone, I'm trying to guage how useful mid-cycle UDS/UOS is for flavors, would the uUbuntu GNOME project use one in August for development planning, or skip that one and wait until the start-of-cycle UOS in November?
<J-Dev> Hello there
<J-Dev> is there someoone online right now?
<mhall119> I am
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-03
<ricotz> Noskcaj, btw you might want to look into a proper libgtop2 update
<Noskcaj> ...
<Noskcaj> I'll look into it after dinner.
<ricotz> no pressue
<ricotz> no pressure
 * darkxst wonders what happened there? haven't really looked, but noticed it was quickly reverted!
<ricotz> ignoring lintian with waving flags ;)
<darkxst> ricotz, I see, yet someone still sponsored the upload?
<ricotz> yes
<ricotz> this screams for a symbols file
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I assumed a small merge because of the tiny upstream changelog, then didn't lintian my pbuilder result, then someone sponsored my crappy upload
<Noskcaj> I'll try and get to it eventually, but it seems upower is more pression
<Noskcaj> *pressing
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Are the patched ucc and gcc ready for the transition?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, they work, although I think it might be better to backport entire power plugin for (g|u)-s-d
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> So now we wait for the phone and desktop teams
<Noskcaj> And i should probably contact gilir
<darkxst> more info from kubuntu guys would be good also
<darkxst> since I don't understand how device management could be affected by systemd vs logind
<darkxst> systemd vs upstart even
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you do bug 1283551
<ubot5> bug 1283551 in Ubuntu GNOME "gjs-console crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283551
 * Noskcaj looks
<darkxst> Noskcaj, the one marked glib is actually gobject-introspection
<Noskcaj> So i package both patches?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, yes, one in g-i and the other in gjs
<darkxst> make gjs depend on the new g-i
<darkxst> <darkxst> Noskcaj, yes, one in g-i and the other in gjs
<darkxst> <darkxst> make gjs depend on the new g-i
<Noskcaj> ok
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-04
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Do you have a trusty install somewhere to test my changes?
<Noskcaj> It's built and in my ppa, but i had to manually refresh one patch so i want it tested by someone before i submit the debdiffs
<ahoneybun> gnome control center is not working
<ahoneybun> I know the one that I believe is 3.12 works but it is being heldback in a upgrade
<Noskcaj> darkxst, trusty patches up, utopic ones will be in about an hour
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-05
<ahoneybun> hey darkxst
<LinDol> have a nice day!
<darkxst> Noskcaj, that is going to be a pain to SRU if we have to rebuild all typelibs!
<darkxst> might need to check with SRU team first
<darkxst> not such a problem in utopic though
<darkxst> Noskcaj, can you send sound-recorder to debian (with ricotz fixes), I will upload it to ppa later
<darkxst> ricotz, hey
<darkxst> you had any problems with gdm auth channel dying in the ass the last couple of days?
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, i don't think so
<darkxst> ricotz, essentially I end up with a broken lock screen (it doesnt even try and check the password), started right have a power outage though, some may be some corruption somewhere
<ricotz> darkxst, works fine here afaik
 * darkxst really should get a UPS
<LinDol> hi all
 * thomasb9511 is happy
<LinDol> hi ;)
<thomasb9511> Hello
<LinDol> what do you have ubuntu-gnome version?
<LinDol> 14.04 or 14.10 alpha?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-06
<r4y> You guys must know about mate?
<LinDol> mate?
<r4y> there's a mate channel
<r4y> http://mate-desktop.org/
<r4y> Well take care :)
<LinDol> wow!
<LinDol> do you make there?
<r4y> No, I am just a user
<r4y> I have stuck with Ubuntu 10.04 since Unity came out
<LinDol> :)
<r4y> Unity for one bogged down my computer really bad, then menus that used to exist where not there and I couldn't get appearance the way I liked it.
<r4y> Unity requires 3d graphics from what I recently read unless I am mistaken
<r4y> Have a great day.
<LinDol> r4y, have a great day ;)
<r4y> :) / bye all
<ahoneybun_> hello darkxst
<ahoneybun> darkxst, should I force a full upgrade?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'll look into the above things on monday. At my grandparents with minimal internet
<syntroPi> when using evolution why do i always get prompted for the email account login password and why wont it be added to the gnome-keyring. this is very annoying since it always keeps asking me everytime i launch any new program
<amjjawad> #chair amjjawad
<amjjawad> #startmeeting [UU-Cycle] Ubuntu GNOME Weekly Meeting #3
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Jul  6 21:08:56 2014 UTC.  The chair is amjjawad. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<amjjawad> okay, so it seems I'm the only one here?!
<cla_> hello
<amjjawad> cla_, hi :)
<amjjawad> Noskcaj, darkxst are you there?!
<cla_> i am from argetina using ubuntu 14!
<amjjawad> cla_, welcome and good to know that :)
<amjjawad> Good luck with your match with Netherlands :D
<amjjawad> Hmm, can't find anyone ... we have our weekly meeting for Ubuntu GNOME but guess no one is here :( too bad, too sad.
<cla_> you are kind
<amjjawad> cla_, , thank you :) are you using Ubuntu GNOME?!
<cla_> I used it it looks very good
<amjjawad> cla_, I'm glad to know that :)
<cla_> i ve got several pc using it
<amjjawad> amazing
<cla_> mine is using pardus
<amjjawad> cla_, see this http://ubuntugnome.org/learn-about-ubuntu-gnome-community/
<cla_> ok
<cla_> i haven't got any mistake
<amjjawad> that is great to know
<amjjawad> the link I sent you is useful, I'd suggest to add that to your bookmarks :)
<cla_> i wanted to say hello, i gat to leave!
<amjjawad> cla_, that is so kind and nice of you :) feel free to join our mailing list or IRC channel :)
<cla_> bye bye
<satya> hola
<amjjawad> satya, finally!!
<satya> :)
<amjjawad> I was about to KILL YOU ALL :P
<satya> why?
<amjjawad> I'm here for 20 mins :(
<satya> who else is?
<amjjawad> why? hmmm, maybe because we have a meeting? :D
<amjjawad> we're alone ...
<satya> really???
<amjjawad> I sent an email ... it seems everyone is ZzZz
<satya> hmm...
<amjjawad> okay, let's start
<satya> yup
<amjjawad> I will end it on time which is after 35mins
<satya> sure
<amjjawad> #topic Artwork
<amjjawad> so, Mr. Acting :P
<amjjawad> any update?
<amjjawad> hope you didn't forget that you're acting TL now :D
<satya> nothing. but alfredo had sent you an email
<satya> nope. I remember
<amjjawad> right, which I had no time to read :( I just saw the subject :(
<satya> oh, they were the website mockups
<satya> so if you approve, we can proceed to the work
<amjjawad> I'm reading now
<satya> nicey
<amjjawad> I'm done with reading but didn't open the mockups yet
<amjjawad> we can't vote now :( it is just me and you
<amjjawad> hmmm, it is good idea to play the bad guy here heheheh
<satya> yeah. no issues :D
<amjjawad> they didn't attend so I will vote :P
<amjjawad> just kidding
<satya> lol
<amjjawad> hehehe
<satya> could we also get votes through the ML?
<amjjawad> satya, interesting = http://cl.ly/image/0Y2S3F0B0O3B/o
<satya> loading
<amjjawad> satya, yeah, why not but here is faster and easier
<satya> where?
<amjjawad> here
<amjjawad> here is better
<amjjawad> the idea is nice
<amjjawad> but I guess we can do better?
<amjjawad> I have few points to share if I may :)
<satya> yeah, sure. would be nice
<amjjawad> (1) the current theme/color we're using ... this is the default for 14.04 ... what if we change that for 14.10 and 15.04 and so on?
<amjjawad> my point is, why not have something that can be used always without the need to change it every cycle?
<satya> we need a consistent brand color and theme
<amjjawad> why?
<satya> alfredo had a document with the color guidelines
<amjjawad> satya, I shall not approve the use of the same wallpaper for 14.10 :P :P
<satya> because we need to be consistent to be recognizable
<amjjawad> satya, okay, but I hope you see my point
<amjjawad> kidding aside, the current wallpaper is for UG 14.04
<amjjawad> am I right?
<satya> it's not about the wallpaper, but the color palette. if you are talking about the strip there, I guess we can update it every release or so
<amjjawad> I'm talking about the wallpaper of the website
<satya> or have an image which is not the wallpaper
<satya> yeah, I get it, the strip below the header
<amjjawad> yep
<amjjawad> satya, that is the one, phew :D
<amjjawad> are we going to change that every 6 months? here is the Q
<satya> so, here is the idea, either use a completely separate image, or change it every 6 months
<amjjawad> hmm
<satya> using a different image is a good idea
<amjjawad> I can't even use my full authority now :D
<satya> but that must represent Ubuntu GNOME somehow
<amjjawad> I can't vote for that alone
<ahoneybun> o/
<satya> hello ahoneybun
<amjjawad> ahoneybun, hey :)
<ahoneybun> hey satya amjjawad
<amjjawad> :)
<amjjawad> satya, okay, I won't be the stubborn leader :D I'll be easy going
<satya> so, amjjwad, we can perhaps take the votes through mailing list, since more people can vote there?
<amjjawad> #action decide on the mailing list whether to use a wallpaper that refer to Ubuntu GNOME and change that every 6 months OR have one that remains without the need to change it every cycle
<meetingology> ACTION: decide on the mailing list whether to use a wallpaper that refer to Ubuntu GNOME and change that every 6 months OR have one that remains without the need to change it every cycle
<amjjawad> satya, done ;)
<satya> great :)
<satya> also, about the mockups, I would love if there were 2-3 different types, but you know, designing is not an easy task
<satya> it requires time, and we have very little
<amjjawad> satya, you guys are 'not' supposed to do it alone :(
<amjjawad> here is an issue that we had last cycle
<amjjawad> I have asked your team to communicate :(
<satya> yes?
<amjjawad> yet, it i snot happening :(
<satya> communicate about what?
<amjjawad> you're acting now. If you need anything, you can ask me or Alfredo or Tim
<satya> or to whom?
<amjjawad> Communicate with those who are supposed to work on the new website design :(
<satya> yup. sure.
<amjjawad> and the rest of the team.
<amjjawad> I don't want to but the burden on your shoulders alone, this is not fair.
<amjjawad> and you just stated that you guys have little time :(
<satya> yeah, but again, we sent it to the ML too.
<amjjawad> hmmm
<amjjawad> that is the problem
<satya> that we need a design
<amjjawad> you sent it to Artwork ML
<amjjawad> not the 'main' one
<satya> I sent the mockup to Artwork ML to get the internal feedback first
<amjjawad> anyway, I'd love the idea of having 3 different designs to choose from
<amjjawad> I know
<amjjawad> you need the feedback for your design
<amjjawad> we need 2 more :)
<amjjawad> okay, how long time do we have for this?
<satya> now that alfredo and me have the designs, we can send it to the main ML, and get feedback
<amjjawad> I don't think the website has anything to do with feature freeze or whatever?
<amjjawad> I must check that with darkxst
<satya> I'm not sure, but I think Neil had said he will be busier in coming days
<amjjawad> #action amjjawad satya to check with darkxst about the time we have for Ubuntu GNOME website
<meetingology> ACTION: amjjawad satya to check with darkxst about the time we have for Ubuntu GNOME website
<satya> he can do the work, but it'll be little slower
<amjjawad> action point logged
<amjjawad> if we have time until the end of this cycle, that would be great, I guess
<amjjawad> what do you think?
<satya> yeah, I would prefer the redesign to happen before the release
<satya> I have to ask Neil how fast he can finish it
<satya> but first, I've to get feedback
<amjjawad> Neil will do one design, I guess?
<amjjawad> Okay, back to our team design (yours)
<satya> Neil will code the website
<amjjawad> I like the idea ... simple and short ... but can we do better? I rate it 7/10 maybe
<amjjawad> I'm still not happy with two tabs for docs
<satya> so, what's your idea?
<amjjawad> one tab, just like the community tab
<satya> the two tabs for FAQ and Documentation serve a simple purpose, to make the FAQ more accessible
<amjjawad> wait please
<amjjawad> the current website has:
<amjjawad> 6 tabs
<amjjawad> Home - Screenshots - Docs - Download - Getting Involved - Contact Us
 * satya is checking the current one
<amjjawad> http://ubuntugnome.org/
<satya> yeh, when you hover over "Documentation", 2 links appear
<satya> "FAQ" and "Wiki"
<amjjawad> indeed :)
<satya> hover is not something that is available in phones and tablets
<amjjawad> that is why I'm asking to merge (on the new design) both FAQs and Wiki
<satya> yeah, but hover is not available on all devices, so it hurts accessibility
<amjjawad> those who click Docs should find 'FAQs' and 'Wiki' - just like what you guys did with Community
<amjjawad> No hover
<amjjawad> just like what you did with Community on the new design :)
<satya> that will mean a complex navigation with menu and submenu
<amjjawad> satya, :(
<satya> in the mobile view, we would already have the navigation menu collapsed into one icon
<amjjawad> you're not seeing my point
<amjjawad> satya, see this please http://cl.ly/image/0Y2S3F0B0O3B
<amjjawad> why you merged the two tabs here?
<amjjawad> while you don't want to do the same with FAQs and Wiki ?
 * satya is checking
<satya> FAQ and Wiki are totally different. They have lots of content. Getting involved and contact us are short. I don't mind if they are separate though
<satya> but merging them doesn't do any harm
<satya> FAQ will be like one page long
<amjjawad> satya, Wiki will have nothing but links :) in fact, one link to our Wiki Area so it is FAQ that will have some teext
<amjjawad> yes and that is all what we need :)
<satya> yeah, that "Documentation" is meant to just link to the "Wiki" page, AFAIK
<satya> isn't it?
<amjjawad> satya, :D
<amjjawad> you're too sleepy :P
<satya> :)
<amjjawad> I wish I could draw that and show you
<amjjawad> that is why I love google hangout
<satya> yeah, that would help me understand
<amjjawad> if we were using it, that would be easier for me to explain
<amjjawad> okay, let's decide that later
<satya> yup. please draw one, so I can better understand
<amjjawad> #action amjjawad satya and the rest of the team to decide about merging Wiki and FAQs under one tab called Docs with the new design
<meetingology> ACTION: amjjawad satya and the rest of the team to decide about merging Wiki and FAQs under one tab called Docs with the new design
<satya> right now, seems I'm confused
<amjjawad> I know
<amjjawad> so let's leave it for now
<amjjawad> anything else before we end the meeting?
<amjjawad> what I do love about the new design is the bottom :D
<amjjawad> footer
<amjjawad> it is WOW
<satya> yeah, alfredo wanted to have a beautiful footer :
<satya> :
<satya> :D
<amjjawad> yeah, it is so nice
<satya> so, apart from the navigation bar, what else?
<amjjawad> the bar + the wallpapers
<amjjawad> that is all for now
<amjjawad> it is nice and simple
<satya> ok. about a slideshow, we don't want a slideshow as it will not work properly on a mobile device
<amjjawad> #action we should have 3 different designs for the new website not only one
<meetingology> ACTION: we should have 3 different designs for the new website not only one
<amjjawad> satya, -1 for slideshow
<amjjawad> #action no slidesshow nor heavy stuff on the new website design
<meetingology> ACTION: no slidesshow nor heavy stuff on the new website design
<satya> so, I'll send a mail to the main ML tomorrow with the current mockups, and our requirements if someone wants to submit new mockups
<amjjawad> what else?
<amjjawad> good call :D
<satya> about including themes
<amjjawad> #action satya to send an email to the general mailing list about the mockups UG Artwork Team has done
<meetingology> ACTION: satya to send an email to the general mailing list about the mockups UG Artwork Team has done
<amjjawad> okay, what else?
<satya> including themes :)
<amjjawad> a side from the notes I have discussed, I don't have any other problem with the design :D
<amjjawad> themes?
<amjjawad> what themes? website themes?
<satya> no, GTK themes
<satya> to include in the default installation
<satya> last time we talked about having moka and numix
<amjjawad> right
<amjjawad> I don't mind anything nice
<amjjawad> but I do want UG to have some themes by default
<satya> so, should I proceed to talk with Sam Hewitt about having Moka?
<amjjawad> we already agreed about that last meeting
<amjjawad> Ohh, Sam
<amjjawad> hehe
<satya> :)
<amjjawad> he had once negative feedback about UG
<amjjawad> but I guess nothing personal
<amjjawad> we had a quick chat on UG G+ Page
<satya> lol :D
<satya> what did he say?
<amjjawad> I forgot
<amjjawad> he wasn't happy with something ... can't remember
<satya> may be due to old Gnome version
<amjjawad> anyway, how many themes can add by default?
<amjjawad> we have only one which is the default, right? I mean for 14.04
<amjjawad> if we could add 2-3, that would be super great
<satya> there aren't many good themes AFAIK
<satya> elementary, Moka, Numix, Iris are all I know
<satya> elementary is not suitable for GNOME
<satya> we can have Moka, Numix and Iris
<amjjawad> at least, we give some options to our users
<satya> yeah :D
<amjjawad> from what I have seen so far, the only negative feedback we do have is the look and feel
<amjjawad> most of the feedback stating that our system is rock solid
<amjjawad> and I can confirm that
<amjjawad> but it is the look and feel
<amjjawad> that even myself not happy with
<amjjawad> shh, don't tell anyone :P
<satya> yeah, but that's the default GNOME look. what we can do :(
<satya> :)
<amjjawad> so, I guess this is all about this week meeting ... anything else before I go?
<satya> do we want to include any GNOME shell theme?
<amjjawad> satya, we must find a way to include more themes and nice wallappers
<satya> wait, I have few things to say
<amjjawad> satya, ok :)
<satya> I don't worry about wallpapers, I'm sure, they'll be plenty
<amjjawad> +1
<satya> so, do we want to also include Gnome Shell themes and icon themes?
<satya> for icon themes, we could include Moka, elementary Xfce, Numix Circle etc.
<amjjawad> more icons themes = yes
<amjjawad> GNOME Shell Themes?
<satya> yeah?
<satya> about shell themes,  guess lots of themes aren't properly maintained
<amjjawad> I'm too tired to figure out what we are talking about
<amjjawad> the one that if we change, the look of the system will change?
<satya> one moment
<satya> http://satya164.deviantart.com/art/Gnome-Shell-Elegance-Colors-305966388
<satya> it's the Gnome Shell theme I actively maintain
<amjjawad> so I was right
<amjjawad> the one that if we change it, the whole thing will be changed
<amjjawad> sure, that would be lovely
<satya> good. so my point, we don't have many GNOME shell themes which are actively maintained
<satya> if we include the one I linked above, I know that it'll be actively maintained
<satya> also, it's an app, not a theme
<amjjawad> I don't mind
<amjjawad> we need to talk with darkxst about that
<amjjawad> #action satya to check with darkxst about GNOME Shell Themes and Icons
<meetingology> ACTION: satya to check with darkxst about GNOME Shell Themes and Icons
<amjjawad> what else? :)
<satya> so, about the wallpaper contest
<satya> there is no progress yet.
<amjjawad> yeah, we agreed to start that
<satya> but I think I should start this week
<amjjawad> it is okay, no rush
<amjjawad> that is good
<satya> so, we decided to use flickr, and 2 submissions per user, right?
<satya> how about we make it like that, have 5 different genres, and choose 2 wallpapers from each genre?
<satya> like nature, city, abstract etc.?
<satya> to have some variety in the wallpapers
<amjjawad> hmm
<amjjawad> that is good idea
<amjjawad> and 1 to 2 submit per user
<satya> yup :)
<amjjawad> the total is 10, right?
<satya> yeah, I think so
<satya> so, I shall talk to alfredo and proceed with the idea then?
<amjjawad> #action have 5 different genres, and choose 2 wallpapers from each genre for the wallpaper contest satya
<meetingology> ACTION: have 5 different genres, and choose 2 wallpapers from each genre for the wallpaper contest satya
<amjjawad> yep ;)
<satya> great.
<amjjawad> :D
<satya> nothing else, right?
<amjjawad> hahaha
<amjjawad> I'm done :D
<satya> okay
<satya> do you want ownership of this http://scrollback.io/ubuntu-gnome ?
<amjjawad> what is this
<satya> scrollback room for ubuntu gnome
<satya> it is integrated with our irc
<amjjawad> no idea what is it
<satya> currently I own that room
<satya> it's a chat client :D
<amjjawad> but I have enough stuff to be the owner of hehe
<amjjawad> ohhh
<amjjawad> I see the stuff I'm sending here
<satya> remeber, I was talking about having it on our site?
<amjjawad> are you trying to say ... we add that to our website?
<satya> yeah, as a chat widget
<satya> which will load on demand
<satya> so as not to slow the page
<satya> but it uses appcache anyways, so it won't be slow from the 2nd time
<satya> note that that is an open source project
<satya> and I work for them :D
<amjjawad> if this is fast and does not require lots of stuff, why not
<amjjawad> ohh
<amjjawad> nice
<satya> :D
<satya> okay, so that's it then :)
<satya> we can have the widget on the community page
<satya> http://mozillaindia.org
<satya> they are using it
<amjjawad> #action satya to check with the rest of UG team about having: https://scrollback.io/ubuntu-gnome on our website (new) or not
<meetingology> ACTION: satya to check with the rest of UG team about having: https://scrollback.io/ubuntu-gnome on our website (new) or not
<satya> so, I don't have anything else to say
<amjjawad> okay then :)
<amjjawad> thanks a lot
<amjjawad> that was 1-2-1 meeting hehe
<satya> :)
<satya> hey, one thing
<satya> about rescheduling
<satya> I asked if we could have it on saturday
<amjjawad> right
<amjjawad> #action amjjawad to check with darkxst about doing the weekly meetings on Sat instead of Sun
<satya> so...
<meetingology> ACTION: amjjawad to check with darkxst about doing the weekly meetings on Sat instead of Sun
<satya> nice
<amjjawad> ;)
<amjjawad> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Jul  6 22:30:29 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-gnome/2014/ubuntu-gnome.2014-07-06-21.08.moin.txt
<satya> oka. good night then
<amjjawad> good night, my friend
<amjjawad> thanks a lot
<satya> byee..
<amjjawad> cya
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-29
<darkxst> robert_ancell, did you see my comments about g-s-d schemas?
<darkxst> can't simply revert the changes since it will break settings migration
<robert_ancell> darkxst, yep
<darkxst> robert_ancell, might need to port u-s-d to the new settings? although not all the settings have been moved, only the ones that affect libinput, also not sure its exactly a 1:1 mapping
<robert_ancell> darkxst, I haven't looked into detail
<Noskcaj> darkxst, my hotel's wifi is broken, so i can't go g-s-d
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok, no problem
<Maximus1> Hello. Will ubuntu-gnome use mir and snappy in new version?
<Maximus1> Hmm nice active chanel here
<Maximus1> How can I install Fedora to get latest Gnome?
<stiv2k> darkxst: ping
<darkxst> stiv2k, hi
<stiv2k> darkxst: hey, so i'm here
<stiv2k> i saw the patches that night we talked about it
<stiv2k> i see similar references to the egg list box functions like you showed me
<darkxst> the changes you need to make should be very similar to that upstream patch that I linked
<stiv2k> i can do that, but how do i know exactly which functions need changed, is there a list somewhere
<stiv2k> and, what do you view .diff in, that makes it easier to read
<darkxst> anything with egg_list in the name
<darkxst> any text editor with diff highlighting, although you would generally work on the codebase
<stiv2k> so should i check out the codebase and work in there
<darkxst> so apply it, make the changes, compile it, you will likely get build failures if you missed to converted functions
<darkxst> stiv2k, use git
<stiv2k> darkxst: yeah
<stiv2k> i have gnome-control-center cloned
<darkxst> I do all dev on upstream tree in jhbuild
<stiv2k> is that different than just doing git clone
<darkxst> its builds the package (and all required deps)
<darkxst> allowing you to run essentially vanilla upstream code locally without packaging
<stiv2k> that's neat
<stiv2k> darkxst: can i make jhbuild not put files outside of my /home?
<darkxst> yes
<stiv2k> it wants to write to /opt and stuff
<darkxst> you can change that in your .jhbuildrc
<stiv2k> maybe my jhbuild is old
<stiv2k> jhbuild: install prefix (/opt/gnome) can not be created
<darkxst> use jhbuild from git
<stiv2k> oops
<stiv2k> https://wiki.gnome.org/HowDoI/Jhbuild#I_am_getting_errors_about_.2BAC8-opt.2BAC8-gnome
<stiv2k> is there a ppa
<darkxst> no, just clone the repo and build it locally
<stiv2k> ok
<stiv2k> darkxst: i need libsystemd.pc
<stiv2k> webkit2gtk-4.0.pc
<stiv2k> libtiff
<darkxst> jhbuild sysdeps
<stiv2k> yeah thats the output of it
<stiv2k> i ran jhbuild sysdeps --install gnome-control-center
<stiv2k> and i get
<stiv2k> I: No native package found for libsystemd (/libsystemd.pc)
<stiv2k> I: No native package found for WebKit (/webkit2gtk-4.0.pc)
<stiv2k> I: No native package found for libtiff (/usr/include/tiff.h)
<darkxst> you can use apt-file find libsystemd.pc
<darkxst> that will tell you which package
<stiv2k> i wonder why the jhbuild sysdeps couldnt
<stiv2k> (i thought thats what it does)
<stiv2k> darkxst: it didnt return anything :P
<darkxst> you may need to run apt-file update first
<stiv2k> i ran it when i installed apt-file
<stiv2k> i dont know how often i need to run it?
<stiv2k> darkxst: it doesn't find neither the libsystemd file nor the webkit one...
<darkxst> apt-file find libsystemd.pc
<darkxst> libsystemd-dev: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pkgconfig/libsystemd.pc
<stiv2k> yeah mine does not do that
<stiv2k> and i just updated it
<darkxst> what Ubuntu version are you using ?
<stiv2k> ubuntu gnome 14.04
<stiv2k> 14.04.02 rather
<stiv2k> 64 bit
<darkxst> systemd possibly too old there
<darkxst> and also possibly webkit2gtk
<stiv2k> what does it mean
<stiv2k> i cant build jhbuild?
<stiv2k> i mean
<stiv2k> i cant build gnome-control-center?
<berglh> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/gnome-control-center
<berglh> i have entered this midstream
<berglh> i know nothing
<darkxst> stiv2k, probably, you would be best of working in 15.04 or even 15.10
<darkxst> even if its in a VM or chroot
<stiv2k> D:
<stiv2k> man i installed so many packages already
<darkxst> even under jhbuild getting GNOME 3.16 running on trusty would be icredibly hard
<stiv2k> i will now spend some time removing them.... then install 15.04 in a vm
<stiv2k> ok i think i got rid of mostly everything
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-06-30
<stiv2k> darkxst: 15.04 or 15.10?
<darkxst> 15.10 probably best if your doing it in a VM
<stiv2k> darkxst: how does one obtain it?
<darkxst> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/
<stiv2k> cool
<stiv2k> darkxst: hi
<darkxst> stiv2k, hi
<robert_ancell> darkxst, does anyone here work on updating GNOME packages in Debian? We have a bunch of packages in Ubuntu that are newer that would be great if someone wanted to push them into Debian.
<darkxst> robert_ancell, Noskcaj does sometimes
<darkxst> I should, but have been pretty pressed for time recently
<robert_ancell> darkxst, Ah, I was trying to work out Jacksons's handle. Thanks!
<Noskcaj> I do occasionally, the lack of sponsorship there means i've been skipping it more than i should
<robert_ancell> The speed of Debian is kind of frustrating :(
<stiv2k> darkxst: i will basically be re-doing what i did yesterday, only now on my ubuntu 15.10 virtual machine
<stiv2k> :)
<darkxst> ok, I won't be around much this morning
<stiv2k> darkxst: what country?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-01
<darkxst> stiv2k, Aus
<stiv2k> darkxst: oh
<stiv2k> darkxst: i am building gnome-control-center now'
<hubx> darkxst, hubert here. concerning the test I would have imagined something like load all modules create a new GSDDevices instances see if IS_GSD_DEVICE return true for that instance.. I'm coming from OO-world so I you see why I like more abstract than comparing pointers ;)
<hubx> working on gnome more sure! but atm I just want a working desktop env so next I would tackle some CPU intense plugins like pixel saver.
<darkxst> hubx, but the bug wasnt in IS_GSD_DEVICE, and certainly not limited to that, if you really wanted to test for it, would need to be generic and therefore probably in glib
<darkxst> and so far as I can tell, -Bsymbolic-functions is generally considered a bit dangerous, and no other distro's use it, so upstream may not even accept the tests
<darkxst> hubx, why would pixel saver cause high GPU load? doesn't seem like the type of extension that would cause that
<darkxst> s/GPU/CPU/
<hubx> well I regard this as an integration test, not as a unit tests.. but maybe lets discuss this in more depth on a mailing list or whatever
<hubx> pixel saver: https://github.com/deadalnix/pixel-saver/issues/25 with the mentioned fix instead of 100% CPU usage its down to spikes of ~15 .. which is not really acceptable for me
<darkxst> I'm not convinced its worth the effort, while the GType system is used extensively across most of GNOME, the cases where you have plugins sharing objects is very limited.
<hubx> in a testing framework like rspec this should be like 5 loc, but I never done a integration test in C, so effort might vary a lot
<darkxst> hubx, that seems suss to me, if you want to detect when a window is added, then it should be using signals and not Mainloop.idle_add
<darkxst> (not actually read the code though, apart from what is in the issue report
<darkxst> hubx, effort as in I think there plenty more worthwhile things to work on, than some obscure linker problem
<darkxst> C tests are generally pretty simple, but not like the higher level testing frameworks
<darkxst> since you seem interested in testing, autopilot would like to (or I would like it to) grow support for a clutter backend, so we could use that with gnome-shell ;)
<hubx> darkxst, okay name the 3 important things for me then?
<darkxst> what 3 important things?
<hubx> things that need work and are more worthwhile I mean
<darkxst> I mentioned 1 just above
<darkxst> in general hooking upstream testcases to autopkgtests, that run on jenkins (only about half those are done)
<darkxst> but the #1 one thing we are completely misssing is an automated test to tell if gnome-shell even loads properly (since autopilot doesnt support it)
<darkxst> fedora do that with screenshots though
<darkxst> and thats just the testing side, there are a few largish patch reworks required for gnome-control-center
<hubx> mhh sounds like a of work ;) I will look into autopilot and clutter if I want to procrastinate my thesis.. thanks for the talk :)
<darkxst> thats barely scratching the surface
<darkxst> what are you studying
<darkxst> hubx, even just a screenshot based test would be an improvement, that can probably be done from autopkgtests
<darkxst> and they are nice, since they get triggered anytime a reverse-depend gets a new build
<darkxst> hubx, also some upstream projects are using dogtail, so that could also be an option
<hubx> darkxst, its called IT-Systems-Engineering (http://hpi.de).. its a sort of applied computer science
<darkxst> I'm doing a PhD in photonics
<hubx> oh thats sounds interesting :)
<LinDol> hi all
<che68_> Hi :) ... since I installed on my Ubuntu-Gnome Cinnamon 15:04 I find the Drawer full of software (probably employed by Cinnamon), I can hide these packages ?? Thanks :)
<darthanubis> ubuntu-gnome-cinnamon?
<darthanubis> Is that a thing?
<Noskcaj> darthanubis, no
<Noskcaj> they where talking about ubuntu-gnome with cinnamon installed
<darthanubis> sounds like a bad idea to me
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-02
<silverhom> Hey all
<silverhom> just a quick question .. if you make a wallpaper slideshow as background with shotwell should it look kinda laggy when it switch picture?
<SonikkuAmerica> Depends on how fast your graphics will let it
<silverhom> well its intel hd graphics 5300 i think?
<silverhom> new asus laptop
<silverhom> the same effect on kde doesnt look "laggy"
<Noskcaj> p
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-03
<darkxst> stiv2k, did you get gnome-control-center to build?
<darkxst> stiv2k, I actually now think should just drop the extra UI widget and patch the existing "more" widget to handle installation, that is more likely to be accepted upstream
<Leerdeck> Hello Ubuntu Gnome devs. I have short question. Have you guys a Donation button on your website? I can't find anything.
<muelli> I don't know about Ubuntu GNOME, but I know about GNOME: https://www.gnome.org//friends
<Noskcaj> Leerdeck, No. If you wish to donate, i suggest donating the the gnome project or ubuntu itself
<Leerdeck> ah good then I will donate there. Its sad, you guys asked for help and I would if I had time and had more experience with Linux, so I thaugt at least I can help them with a little donation. I bet many others are thinking the same.
<Noskcaj> Leerdeck, I'll look into official donations, but there's not a whole lot it does for us
<Noskcaj> darkxst, thoughts? ^
<darkxst> Leerdeck, you can donate via Ubuntu, but its shared between all the Ubuntu flavours
<darkxst> I'm not even sure we can directly accept donations, might upset the trademark holders
<Noskcaj> do we get anything via ubuntu donations darkxst? (ubuntu gnome devs specifically)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, have to apply through the Community fund
<darkxst> we haven't, but we could
<Noskcaj> Thought so
<Leerdeck> good I will donate separate for Ubuntu and for GNOME. And thank you guys for your hard work. I really appreciate that.
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I might be angling for a new laptop from the community fund soon ;)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, in other news, i'm finally getting the nbn. 2-3 weeks till i can actually be useful
<darkxst> hopefully, aomething that can cover the pain points like hybrid graphics, hidpi, touch screens etc
<darkxst> Noskcaj, k, great, don't imagine I will ever get the NBN here, but adsl is not too bad, very close to the exchange
<darkxst> there is NBN wireless, 500m away from here, but blocked by a big hill
<Noskcaj> Well my town was the very first place in australia to get it, and it's taken me 5 years. nbn wireless is all i'm getting. Maybe you could just make a big antenna?
<darkxst> I would need an antenna 50m high to hook into that, and probably a fake address
<darkxst> I even though of putting a solar powered repeater on the hill, but meh, still need a fake address
<darkxst> and its private property (owned by the golf club)
<Noskcaj> ;)
<darkxst> Abbot probably still uses dial-up, if he even has internet!
<darkxst> and I feel sorry for anyone that ends up on Optus HFC
<darkxst> (cable network)
<darkxst> its just a daisy chain of bottlenecks, no way they can upgrade it to meet capacity demands
<stiv2k> darkxst: hi
<stiv2k> its almost done building
<stiv2k> the computer goes to sleep and then it pauses build
<stiv2k> sorry for the long time, i only get a few hours here and there of time
<stiv2k> darkxst: actually i got an error :(
<josePHPagoda> so I think I've found a bug with the version of libvorbis that Ubuntu Gnome wants to use.
<josePHPagoda> wondering if anyone is willing to jump through a few hoops to help me troubleshoot it and reproduce it
<stiv2k> darkxst: http://stiv2k.info/img/unsorted/Screenshot%20from%202015-07-03.png
<josePHPagoda> is it normal for ubuntu gnome to have backports enabled by default?
<josePHPagoda> i did a fresh install of ubuntu-gnome 15.04 and don't remember marking the backports
<josePHPagoda> but it looks like backports are enabled
<josePHPagoda> and there appears to be a bug in libvorbis in the backports version that is making my life painful right now :P  can anyone else check if their backports are on by default?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-04
<lindol> hi all :)
<LinDol> Hello :)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Can you please sponsor mutter and gnome-shell? http://pastebin.com/UYnZrZ4N http://pastebin.com/EPL8s448
<darkxst> Noskcaj, done
<Noskcaj> ty
<Noskcaj> I did shell-extensions in a bzr branch if you have time to do that too. https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/wily/gnome-shell-extensions/merge
<zyko> Hi
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-05
<darkxst> stiv2k, can you get full logs? the actual error would be further back in the scrollback
<darkxst> and webkit can be a pain
<LinDol> hi all :)
<LinDol_phone> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-07-06
<ceed^> Not able to install the ttf-mscorefonts-installer package on UbuntuGNOME 16.04. Get a lot of error messages and it fails. Any ideas what could be wrong?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-07-07
<robert_ancell> Can someone help me out by running 'w' from inside a terminal when running a GNOME session inside GDM and paste me the result?
<robert_ancell> I need to confirm some behaviour in GDM but it's not starting for me for some reason.
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-07-08
<muelli> can I somehow get hold of Evolution 3.20? It fixes an annoying bug.
<jbicha> which bug?
<muelli> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=763897
<ubot5> Gnome bug 763897 in Composer "Whitespace is corrupted when emailing patches" [Normal,New]
<jbicha> ok, the Evolution developer says that this fix won't be supported for Evolution 3.18
<jbicha> you could try the GNOME3 Staging PPA, but that updates your whole computer to GNOME 3.20
<jbicha> it's more or less a beta preview of the next Ubuntu GNOME release
<muelli> jbicha: how could I pin that repository to a lower priority?
<muelli> I've added the PPA now, but I want to give its packages less priority.  I could add smth like Pin: release n=... Pin-Prioritity: 400,  but I don't know how to find out what the "Release" is.
<jbicha> http://askubuntu.com/q/96587/1579
<jbicha> but it's too complicated for the Ubuntu GNOME developers to support users trying to use only certain parts of the GNOME3 PPAs
<muelli> jbicha: ah. apt-cache policy (without arguments) shows the release n and o values.
<muelli> (for the archives:  release v=16.04,o=LP-PPA-gnome3-team-gnome3-staging,a=xenial,n=xenial,l=GNOME3 Staging,c=main,b=i386)
<muelli> jbicha: fair enough. If it's properly packaged then all dependencies should be resolved properly ;-)
<jbicha> well as an example, many GNOME 3.20 apps require GTK 3.20 but once you have GTK 3.20, you need your apps and themes to be updated for that (major theming changes this release)
<jbicha> we did not add breaks to gtk3.20 for all affected packages
<muelli> FWIW: It looks as if Evolution 3.20.3 works on my otherwise regular Ubuntu GNOME system :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-07-09
<linux_unix-10> hello!
<linux_unix-10> After much pain, I've finally got the right Nvidia driver installed. But my touchscreen doesn't work anymore! What can I do?
<Muftware> I have just installed ubuntu 16.04, but there is some problem with software centre. Its showing only the installed softwares and i m not able to install any other software
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-07-10
<lfm> hi everybody
<JirkaGnome> Hello everyone, please help me ... I dont know where its best place to ask this question. I use CZECH version of UBUNTU GNOME 16.04 ... everything works great only one small problem still remains. Gnome enviroment is translated to czech language, BUT when i press SUPER key and try to find something from SETTINGS PANEL (users, display, colors, detai
<JirkaGnome> ls, ...) its not translated, its in english. Where is problem? Why this part of gnome is not translated (btw gnome settinngs itself is translated, only searched items inder super key are not)
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-07-03
<jrseliga> Experiencing an issue on UbuntuGnome 17.04, when I change the resolution through Settings > Displays, the popup for "Keep" or "Revert Settings" does not show up, and since I can't confirm the settings before the timeout, the resolution switches back.
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-07-04
<roasted> jrseliga: makes me wonder if 'keep' is by chance the default toggle, which if so would allow you to press space bar and/or enter to confirm that setting.
<roasted> not to say it doesn't replace the inconvenience, but perhaps something to try.
<roasted> In the event it reverts (suggesting revert is default option) perhaps right arrow space/enter, or tab space/enter might trigger it to keep
<sergioad> Hello
<sergioad> friends I need help
<sergioad> how could I customize my decorations to hide the window menu / icon?
<jbicha> darkxst: Qt is no longer on the Ubuntu 17.10 iso :)
<rfleming> who needs Qt anyway? :D
<fleetfox> installer is not scaled on hidpi screen, everything is tiny
<fleetfox> but installer of official flavor is fine
<jbicha> fleetfox: what version?
<fleetfox> jbicha: 17.05
<fleetfox> s/05.04
<jbicha> there won't be any new iso's released for 17.04
<jbicha> can you see if the issue is fixed in a daily 17.10 image? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<fleetfox> maybe later on
<jbicha> sure, thanks!
<fleetfox> wait it's not -gnome anymore
<jbicha> there was at least one hi-dpi bug that was fixed in gnome-settings-daemon in 17.04 after the release day
<fleetfox> that on is fine
<jbicha> fleetfox: yes, you heard the news, right?
<fleetfox> i heard the news about sacking unity, but i'm not sure how that affects current gnome flavor
<fleetfox> since 17.10 there is no gnome verison anymore?
<jbicha> it doesn't seem worth having two versions of Ubuntu GNOME that differ in a theme and a few pre-installed apps
<jbicha> https://ubuntugnome.org/ubuntu-gnome-17-04-released/
<perfect_pete> guys, for days now my wifi icon in the tray is a question mark although i'm connected. how to fix that?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-07-05
<SergioEDuran1> Hello
<darkxst> jbicha, finally ;)
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-07-06
<xan_IT_> now that ubuntu-gnome become ubuntu how many changes will be applied to gnome ? i love gnome stock
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-07-07
<ubuntu-gnome> Hello, is this the Ubuntu-Gnome help channel?
<ubuntu-gnome> Hello?
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-07-09
<metalbiker> hey everyone. i've got a huge question. i keep having system errors and when i look at the details, it's concerning something for plymouthd. and i get a random scrambled screen on startup/restart from time to time. could that be the problem with plymouthd?
<metalbiker> oh, this is for development questions. i just read the topic at the top of my screen. my bad.
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-07-02
<PaulePanter> Hi. Can you point me to the patch, where Ubuntu configures Ctrl + Alt + t as the shortcut to open the terminal?
<PaulePanter> That’d be great.
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-07-03
<jbicha> PaulePanter: https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/tree/debian/patches/64_restore_terminal_keyboard_shortcut_schema.patch
<jbicha> and https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/tree/debian/patches/64_restore_terminal_keyboard_shortcut.patch
<jbicha> you may get faster answers for questions like that in #ubuntu-desktop
<PaulePanter> jbicha: Thank you.
<PaulePanter> Now that KDE Konsole sets this by default, I’ll try to upstream this for GNOME.
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-07-07
<BillGHero> I need to get deep into alsa/pulseaudio to fix a problem. Can anyone direct me to a starting point about learning how for stock ubuntu 18.04?
<BillGHero> Specifically, with 16.04 I had different jacks on my motherboard configured to output to headphones and speakers. Only one would be active at a time. Now I do not have this option, so I assume I must dig into the configuration files.
<BillGHero> To accomplish this, I assume I will need to learn. But I would prefer to do this in a distro-compatible way-if possible.
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-07-08
<psichas> hi all, is here NetworkManager devs? :)
